# Axolotl eggs no hatching now 3 weeks old, please help!



## mojominx (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all

I've got my 3rd ever batch of axolotl eggs laid on 1/3/13 some hatched over a week ago, but most aren't at he fully formed stage but at the start of tail bud stage. Th temperature has been hard to control because of the constant changes in weather it has gotten very cold which will have slowed growth down a lot. I moved the tank to large window to allow more light and nearer warmth source and this did seem to increase a little in the development but not as quick as expected. The eggs don't look dead and haven't started decaying, but I was wondering now they're day 23 whether they are still viable,the stage they're at now up to about a week of development. Any suggestions?


----------



## TurtleGuy (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey I had some eggs around the same time also, but they didnt hatch at all. I blame the cold weather we were having even though I kept them near a radiator in the house. you will see when they begin to disintegrate and you will know they are all bad and should be thrown away. Not to worry your female will be laying again in no time.

I am hoping to get some new colour forms and see eggs for sale on ebay. Not sure if its worth the risk though although they seem to have very positive feedback!

What do you feed your babies? I have a pond full of daphnia and find that to be the most convenient food for them. I just add some miracle grow to the water to make it turn green, then the daphnia population just explodes!


----------

